# Xbox one X and HDMI issue



## Carsomyr (Jun 12, 2019)

For the life of me I can't figure out this one... Getting desperate 

So I've had the same setup for months now and changed nothing and yet the issue is now mind boggling... 

I have an Xbox one X hooked to a pc monitor... That monitor always works just fine. I also have a 25ft Hdmi cable 2.0 that runs from the xbox one x to my Home theater receiver and tv. In the past I've always used this long Hdmi cable to be able to enjoy my xbox one x when I want some badass 5.1 surround... Otherwise when I don't want to wake the kids, I use the pc monitor with a headset... 

Lately for some god forsaken reason, the tv says "no Hdmi signal" when I hook up the Hdmi cable. 

Here are the things I tried:

- replace the 25ft cable with a new one: check 
- unplug replug everything: check 
- play with all the video settings of the xbox one : check 
- hard reset the xbox one x : check... 

The tv doesn't show any Hdmi signal at all anymore... Whereas the pc monitor works fine always.... 

The problem started a week or 2 ago and seems to be intermittent 85% of the time I have the issue... And sometimes on a good evening, the signal comes back... Perfect, able to play for hours. It seems as though something happens when the Xbox is off... 

Please help me trouble shoot this one


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 13, 2019)

Have you tried a different HDMI port on the TV itself?

Make sure something like CEC isnt enabled on the TV.

Try a SHORTER cable. perhaps a combination of the length and drag weight is bending the port on the TV and breaking connection on an otherwise normally functional port.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Have you tried a different HDMI port on the TV itself?
> 
> Make sure something like CEC isnt enabled on the TV.
> 
> Try a SHORTER cable. perhaps a combination of the length and drag weight is bending the port on the TV and breaking connection on an otherwise normally functional port.


To this I would add that there is a possibility that your Xbox has developed a defect that is effecting HDMI signal output. Test a shorter cable to a different display through the effected output jack.


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 13, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Have you tried a different HDMI port on the TV itself?
> 
> Make sure something like CEC isnt enabled on the TV.
> 
> Try a SHORTER cable. perhaps a combination of the length and drag weight is bending the port on the TV and breaking connection on an otherwise normally functional port.



What's CEC? 

As for the problem:

The Hdmi port on the xbox one x isn't entirely defective for sure since WHENEVER I hook the shorter Hdmi cable that goes to the pc monitor, everything works fine. Whenever I use the brand new 25ft Hdmi cable that goes to my receiver which then sends everything to the 50 inch tv, that's when I get no signal 

But here's the catch... Every other day, all of  sudden, the connexion works just fine... The 50 inch tv using the 25ft Hdmi cables works just perfect... I can even game in 3d...

Sonething happens on a.l irregular basis that causes the issue to all of sudden appear... 

I'm thinking either the xbox is defective and struggled to handle the situation when I use the long cable 

Or maybe there's a power issue of some sort, maybe on some good days, the xbox has more "power available" and can handle the connection and on other days maybe there's power interference and it doesn't have enough juice to handle the 25ft cable....

Dont know if that makes sense, it's the only hypothesis I can come up with 

I'm thinking I'll buy a new Xbox one x and return it the next day just to test it to see if my current Xbox one x is the real culprit


----------



## flmatter (Jun 13, 2019)

Try connecting the 25 foot cable to the pc monitor and see if it works. if both the short and long cables work on the monitor direct connected, then try direct connecting the cable to the 50" TV bypassing your AV Receiver.  If they still work direct connected, the issue lies with your AV Receiver. If the direct connecting the long cable to either monitor or TV and it fails to give a signal, the issue is with your long cable. Because you stated the short cable always works with the PC monitor.
I am willing to bet your av receiver is overheating or the hdmi port connection is failing if it is an irregular issue.  Try a different hdmi input on the receiver, as well.


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 13, 2019)

flmatter said:


> Try connecting the 25 foot cable to the pc monitor and see if it works. if both the short and long cables work on the monitor direct connected, then try direct connecting the cable to the 50" TV bypassing your AV Receiver.  If they still work direct connected, the issue lies with your AV Receiver. If the direct connecting the long cable to either monitor or TV and it fails to give a signal, the issue is with your long cable. Because you stated the short cable always works with the PC monitor.
> I am willing to bet your av receiver is overheating or the hdmi port connection is failing if it is an irregular issue.  Try a different hdmi input on the receiver, as well.



Yes those are good suggestions. I did try another Hdmi port which I know works perfectly on the receiver and I still have the issue. So indeed, the next step is to try the 25ft cable direct to the pc minor and direct to the tv... 

Im starting to think it might be the xbox... Earlier this evening I switched back to the pc monitor and when I selected the 4k resolution there was a little graphical artifact for a few seconds. I tinkered a little bit and the artifact was gone... 

It was multiple multi colored horizontal lines... 

I'll keep looking


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Carsomyr said:


> Yes those are good suggestions. I did try another Hdmi port which I know works perfectly on the receiver and I still have the issue. So indeed, the next step is to try the 25ft cable direct to the pc minor and direct to the tv...
> 
> Im starting to think it might be the xbox... Earlier this evening I switched back to the pc monitor and when I selected the 4k resolution there was a little graphical artifact for a few seconds. I tinkered a little bit and the artifact was gone...
> 
> ...


That kinda does suggest that it's the Xbox. Is it still in warranty?


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That kinda does suggest that it's the Xbox. Is it still in warranty?



I doubt it. The odd thing I'm trying to figure out though... 

A) "if it's the Hdmi cable, how come it worked just fine yesterday and the day before? After all this is a very high quality cable and it's 3 days old lol...

B) if it's the xbox, how come it worked just fine for months... And then all of a sudden stopped? Changed the Hdmi cable to another new 25ft one, it worked again for a couple days until it stopped again? 

C) in the end, it almost feels as though something is damaging the Hdmi cable during the span of a few days or usages... And then it stops working... 

D) and if it's the xbox, how come I never run into issues with the pc monitor lol? 

Mysteries of technology... I swear that's the one thing that is so darn irritating about tech... How many times in my humble life have I spent hours troubleshooting to make the darn stuff work... 

It's like pc vs console... Pc is always plagued with multiple bugs and incompatibilities... Whereas the consoles don't... 

Oh if you're tech cursed like me... Your Xbox goes "hmm what's that 25 ft Hdmi cable you're trying to hook into me? No sir, I said.... Nooooo sir... You thought you were done with troubleshooting now that you own me your sweet xbox one x... Oh no sir... You thought wrong! You were planning to play for about 2 hours this evening? Helllll no! How about troubleshooting for 2hours instead?! "

I swear to God... Some of these gadgets are possessed by the most evil and tricky demons lol. 

I'll try again tomorrow... Maybe my xbox task master will feel like sparing me tomorrow lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Carsomyr said:


> A) "if it's the Hdmi cable, how come it worked just fine yesterday and the day before? After all this is a very high quality cable and it's 3 days old lol...
> 
> B) if it's the xbox, how come it worked just fine for months... And then all of a sudden stopped? Changed the Hdmi cable to another new 25ft one, it worked again for a couple days until it stopped again?


These indicate HDMI signal strength problem..


Carsomyr said:


> C) in the end, it almost feels as though something is damaging the Hdmi cable during the span of a few days or usages... And then it stops working...


There isn't enough voltage running through the cables to do damage like that.


Carsomyr said:


> D) and if it's the xbox, how come I never run into issues with the pc monitor lol?


It's possible that you monitor has better tolerances for signal degradation.

There is the possibility that the power coming into your devices is degrading. Have you had your house power lines checked lately? Failures like that do happen. It happened to my house in 2009 when one of the 120volt lines began to fail over the space of a few weeks and the voltage began to drop during that time. The power company came out and fixed it and afterwards all was well. May want to check just to be sure. You should have no less than 110v being supplied to all of the standard outlets to your home(in the US, Canada and Mexico). If you're in the UK it's 220volts and Europe it depends on the country..


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 13, 2019)

Well guys here's an update:

I tested the 25ft cable this time connecting it to my pc monitor and it works just fine which confirms the cable isn't defective... 

So... Now here is the question that remains:

Why is the cable working just fine with a pc monitor and not with the tv / receiver? 

It used to work just fine and then all of a sudden it progressively seems to stop working?! 

But I've had the exact same setup for 2 years now. I know the receiver is not defective because I have an HTPC connected on another of the Hdmi ports of the receiver and the image and sound gets to the tv and 5.1 speakers just fine... I even tried switching the 25ft Hdmi cable from its gaming port on the receiver to the htpc port which I know works just fine, and still....  No image or sound 

It's as if the xbox one x doesn't generate enough signal power to the receiver... But enough for a pc monitor... I'm totally mystified by this... 

I'll have to try moving the Xbox closer to the receiver and test a shorter cable to see if this hypothesis of mine holds up... but here's the thing:

On the web I've found xbox one x console is supposed to be able to handle up to 50ft Hdmi cable... Plus this one is a premium 21gbps 2.0 Hdmi cable with hdcp 2.2 compliance and 4k compatibility... 

I'm starting to wonder if maybe something happened recently on the xbox that made it incompatible with the Hdmi 2.0 version or something... 

Man I knew what is the exact cause of my problem lol and how to fix


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 15, 2019)

Do you guys think this might help? 






						Neoteck HDMI 2.0 Repeater, 4K 2160P 3D HDMI Signal Amplifier Repeater Boost Up to 196ft Transmission Distance Mini Size Metal Shell for PC DVD Sky HD Box PS3 PS4 Satellite Box : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Neoteck HDMI 2.0 Repeater, 4K 2160P 3D HDMI Signal Amplifier Repeater Boost Up to 196ft Transmission Distance Mini Size Metal Shell for PC DVD Sky HD Box PS3 PS4 Satellite Box : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2019)

Carsomyr said:


> Do you guys think this might help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the problems you're having, I have a slight doubt as hardware incompatability hasn't been ruled out. However, it might work well and certainly won't hurt anything either. It's not an expensive item, so it might be worth a try for you.


----------



## Carsomyr (Jun 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given the problems you're having, I have a slight doubt as hardware incompatability hasn't been ruled out. However, it might work well and certainly won't hurt anything either. It's not an expensive item, so it might be worth a try for you.



Yes I understand. Nevertheless It seems unlikely that here's hardware incompatibility when you consider that the cable worked just fine for a while... Also it works just fine when hooked Straight into the pc monitor. I'll try straight into the tv tonight... 

My hypothesis now is that somehow the receiver is having trouble receiving the image and sound from the Hdmi cable even if the cable is a working cable... The why is the thing I can't find right now 

Maybe the stop between the xbox one x and the tv caused by the receiver reduces the Hdmi strength below an acceptable point. I'll try the booster and see if it helps

Omg... It worked again!? 

Wtf lol. I just turned on my tv setup and this time it works... 

I'm starting to think it might be a "handshake issue" where the order of power cycle matters somehow... I don't know what changed... But for tonight, I've got my image and sound on my HT setup... Wow... 

I'll report back if it starts acting up again... This time I tried having the Xbox on, switching to the Hdmi 25ft cable while it's on AND THEN I turned on my HT setup


----------

